# Duplex receptacle rotated 90 degrees question



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I need a 110-volt, 15-amp receptacle like the one I photoshopped below.

All I can find have the 2 terminals parallel to the sides (for obvious reasons).

I have seen the ones that allow the rotation of the plug, but that is not what I need.

Does anybody know of a source?

Thanks.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Amazon has them that can be rotated 360 degrees. Search for "rotating wall duplex"

WWW


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> I have seen the ones that allow the rotation of the plug, but that is not what I need.





wy_white_wolf said:


> Amazon has them that can be rotated 360 degrees. Search for "rotating wall duplex"
> 
> WWW



Need I say any more.......


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I got a headache looking for the thing. Some on ebay in 2006. I think u need a flux capicitor to get one


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> Need I say any more.......


Ha-ha! Thanks.

My thoughts exactly---but unfortunately not rare nowadays.

As the saying used to be, "Reading is fundamental", but that seems to have gone by the wayside.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Why would you need one? What purpose do they serve?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> Why would you need one? What purpose do they serve?


The way some cords are configured only allows you to plug one into the receptacle.
The sideways outlet gives you access to both plugs.

You could only plug in one similar to this:


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> Why would you need one? What purpose do they serve?


I have an exterior duplex receptacle on my brick front wall. I have a weather proof cover on it like this:







I like to plug a little timer in it around Christmas time, but the way timer terminals are oriented, I cannot plug the timer in unless I remove the weather proof cover or use a short extension cord.









And, yeah, I do lots of electrical work and I'm an engineer; so I know the work-arounds.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, I see now.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I have never seen a receptacle with that orientation.

Kinda interestung, now that you have it drawn up. Hum.

Paul


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

https://www.amazon.com/360-Electrical-36010-W-Rotating-Duplex/dp/B000VWC27G 

these won't work? It says the plug part rotates 360 degrees.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> https://www.amazon.com/360-Electrical-36010-W-Rotating-Duplex/dp/B000VWC27G
> 
> these won't work? It says the plug part rotates 360 degrees.


I think it's more that there is a lack of clearance. I've got those and it's a bugger plugging anything in. The one option might be to remove the plate and install it upside down but that defeats the purpose of keeping water out.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> https://www.amazon.com/360-Electrical-36010-W-Rotating-Duplex/dp/B000VWC27G
> 
> these won't work? It says the plug part rotates 360 degrees.


Thanks. I may give that a try. I don't recall having seen those before.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I think it's more that there is a lack of clearance. I've got those and it's a bugger plugging anything in. The one option might be to remove the plate and install it upside down but that defeats the purpose of keeping water out.


Correct. I have considered trying a cover that is hinged on the end like this:








I might be able to plug the timer in the second hole (furthest from the hinge.)

Thanks.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a A neighbor who wanted the timer on his outdoor plug
He bought one of those dry boxes they sell for boating and then reinstalled the plug through a hole he cut in it
He had to cut another hole in it for the Extension cord that runs out of it but except during the Christmas lights season he usually keeps them plugged with big round rubber plugs


----------

